# It is going to be chilly tonight.....



## mossymo (Feb 19, 2008)

Right now in Fargo, ND it is -12Âº, tonight is suppose to be at least -28Âº with chances of being in the mid -30Âº's. To top it off windchils are expected to reach -40Âº TO -50Âº.

Driving home from work this afternoon I drove by a gas station and saw a car going through the drive thru car wash. I just don't understand?


----------



## walking dude (Feb 19, 2008)

LOLOL........he better have a heated garage........or he is going to play h*ll opening them doors in the morning


----------



## desertlites (Feb 19, 2008)

my god!! thats damn COLD, a couple 3 times a year it gets below 32 here. no thank you,I would love to visit your state 1 day-in summer though.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 19, 2008)

crap desert...........where he is moving to this spring in N.D., its cold even in the summer time............LOLOLOL


----------



## mossymo (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup, moving north but staying in good ole ND. I hate the cold but I am not leaving ND, best kept hunting and fishing secret yet !!!


----------



## walking dude (Feb 19, 2008)

cept you don't have catfishing for crap


----------



## mossymo (Feb 19, 2008)

Some very nice catfish taken annually off the Red River.....


----------



## walking dude (Feb 19, 2008)

lolol........whats that.........the 3 days it isn't iced over...........BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup Mossy they are say -25 here tonight in Bismarck/Mandan.... Its like -30 with windchill right now......Thanks god winter is almost over........I love Nd but the god damn cold sucks............Mossy how did you boy do in wrestling at state?


----------



## mossymo (Feb 19, 2008)

He was doing well and in my mind was on his way to wrestle the match for 3rd or 4th, BUT in his match that would have brought him to the match for 7th or 8th the ref claims he lost......(Dad says he got a legal take down to win the match !!!) This was his 5th year to compete at state and his 12th year wrestling, I am a very proud father. He always showed good sportsmanship and is a team player; and most of all I am happy he is done with the sport an left with his health.

On another note: while I was in Bismarck for the Championnships I picked up a heck of a deal on another rifle (Wife doesn't agree)!!!


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats good that he didn't get hurt and that he was able to leave with his head held high.......Yeah it seems women tend to disagree on a good deal on a gun, but watch out when they find a good deal on a purse or a pair of shoes.....lol........Just that why I am single.......lol..........


----------



## morkdach (Feb 19, 2008)

cat fish ya'll have to come to kansas for some good ole cats


----------



## walking dude (Feb 19, 2008)

what you talking bout............the channel cat is iowa UN official .........they keep trying to pass it thru the legislature, which they will one day............i put iowa ONLY behind the Santee-Cooper in S.C., in terms of catfishing.........tho only in iowa and ok., do we noodle for catfish......maybe mo.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 19, 2008)

was thru iowa missed the cats but then again we all grow em wild here


----------



## mossymo (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know if I got the kahuna's to noodle catfish..... I will stick with a fishing rod.....


----------



## walking dude (Feb 20, 2008)

we have no farms raising catfish here.........its all river and res.........what you talkin bout willis


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 20, 2008)

i.m 2 hrs east of mossy and its 17 below right now and going down to -25 overnight . hope the wind dont blow!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 mossy we dont need to worry about noodleing we have real fish


----------



## minichef (Feb 20, 2008)

2 below at my place, Wisconsin/Minnesota border. Smoker is holding a solid 230Â° finishing my fatty and dried venison!! 

Later


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

I need to whip out my big catfish picture again. heh


Mossy....keep warm!


----------



## walking dude (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL.....even a blind sow will pick up a acorn every now and again........LOLOL


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL...Deud.


----------



## kookie (Feb 20, 2008)

It's -21 right now here..............They are say like -39 today with windchill.......Damn its cold............lol..........


----------



## mossymo (Feb 20, 2008)

Online weather is reading -31Âº this morning.


----------



## kookie (Feb 20, 2008)

-21 or -31 either way its damn cold..........Not looking forward to leaving for work this morning............


----------



## mj-air23 (Feb 20, 2008)

One thing about this weather...The power companies are smiling
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I am ready for warmer temps already!!


----------

